# Critique Topline



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

This is my 4 year old Morgan Friesian, Tungsten. Just moved him over the weekend to my trainers barn to get him more started on his dressage career. I wanted to keep track of his progress as we begin taking more lesson with the trainer and get more into the sport. So please check back for updates monthly.

So, what do you think about him top line now? 
Where do you think he can improve?

























And some cute ones....


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think he's lovely. He's part draft, and it shows in his fairly straight hind legs. I like his condition; not fat or thin and muscled very evenly. He looks healthy and happy with a soft eye. Gorgeous horse. Whatever you are doing, keep doing it!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

FYI Those windows propped up look like an accident waiting to happen to the horses on the outside.


----------



## SionTheMonster (Mar 6, 2011)

What a lovely, handsome boy! You lucked out!


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

He definitely has the best of both breeds, what a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

*You're on the right track!*

Just keep doing what you're doing, as tinyliny said


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

Aw thanks guys, I really appreciate all the encouragement! 

Mainly decided to make the move to get him more in his "specialty". We are still working on forward, forward, forward and my trainer was too far away for my liking. Also hoping to start showing him this summer.

He amazed me with how good he was with the transition. Rode him outside today (he has not been ridden out in months), he arrived Saturday, and despite a few issues, he was a very good boy. I am a proud momma!

Weekly lessons will start in about two weeks once he has a bit more time to adjust and I finish up classes. But check in for updates! I can't wait to get started! And thanks again I will send kisses and cookies from all!


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

churumbeque said:


> FYI Those windows propped up look like an accident waiting to happen to the horses on the outside.


Thanks for your concern. It has never presented any type of issue as the horses are barely within neck reach to the windows. My boy barely reaches and he is a monster. The windows are also hooked from above so can not be knocked from below. But, I will look into this a bit more and mention it to the owner. Thanks!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

it just looks like he has his head in the stall in his eyes are close to the corners of the door and on another stall it looks like it's falling off thought maybe from a horse hitting it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

Here is a slightly better view.









Most horses can hardly get nose to nose. Can't entirely tell from the picture, but Tungsten's eyes can not even reach. 

The one window is closed because that horse enjoys yelling and pawing at the horses that are in the paddock and lost her privileges.


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

He is gorgeous!! Can't really critique as I don't have a very good eye for that stuff. But he is Beautiful!


EDIT: Haha, just read your above post.. "Lost her privileges" I laughed out loud!


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

mystykat said:


> He is gorgeous!! Can't really critique as I don't have a very good eye for that stuff. But he is Beautiful!
> 
> 
> EDIT: Haha, just read your above post.. "Lost her privileges" I laughed out loud!


Ha, thanks! I never mind people telling me how handsome he is  I posted a few more pictures from his move in the Pictures section if you want to check them out :wink:


----------

